# hi



## never-enough (Jul 16, 2011)

i am a 18 year old from scotland ... been training for just under 9 months total (had to take time off due to money) but thats me now into my 3rd straight month and getting good results .. currently 11stone 3lbs, 5ft 7 1/2 .. my sights are set on making it on to stage.


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi m8 and welcome


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome and good luck


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

:thumbup1:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

welcome hope u have fun and get big


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome along


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

welcome mate


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

'Sup


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

whale cum!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome along


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wilkommen


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

welcome, i'm from Scotland and my goals are the same as yours


----------



## never-enough (Jul 16, 2011)

@g-unot .. what age are you and where you from bud


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

19 and edinburgh u?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Howdy...  ...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

welcome and good luck sir


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck with your dream mate.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

welcome to ukm mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

And its hello from me


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

welcome and good look


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board :thumbup1: All the best! :beer:


----------



## nancy28 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you for the warmth welcome of the freshers. I am glad it is free to share thoughts on this site. *Lave vaisselle Bosch discount*


----------



## never-enough (Jul 16, 2011)

18 and ayrshire


----------

